# كتابي: مبادئ الاستشعار عن بعد



## د جمعة داود (12 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
بفضل الله تعالي و توفيقه أتممت كتابي رقم 12 في سلسلة الكتب المجانية المخصصة لوجه الله تعالي وهو بعنوان:

أسس و تطبيقات الاستشعار عن بعد

ويمكن تحميله كاملا من الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/office/2VjkQJmOce/Dawod_Remote_Sensing_2015.html

أو من الرابط:

https://www.academia.edu/11904952/F...nsing_in_Arabic_أسس_وتطبيقات_الاستشعار_عن_بعد




علما بأن مجلدجميع كتبي موجود في الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/folder/i4KIYFaV/___.html

وأيضا في:

https://nwrc-egypt.academia.edu/GomaaDawod/Books

والسلام عليكم


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (1 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك، وجعل كل هذه الاعمال في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.


----------



## د جمعة داود (4 مايو 2015)

محاضرة فيديو (58 دقيقة) عن أسس الاستشعار عن بعد:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI05doeF_NU


----------

